# little furry worm things lol



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

hey all sorry for me being thick but u know the furry worm things u get in crickets does anyone know if i can buy them on there own online anywhere and wat they called please


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't think you can buy them online, but if you isolate them from the crickets and provide them with the same accomodation, bran and moisture in the form of salad, I'm sure they'll procreate for you.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are carpet beetle larvae


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

thanku both will try to breed myself but just thought somewhere might sell


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

they mingin little things always appear in my house when my iggy drops food behind the cabinet and i dont notice it for a few days u think theres much demand for them? i could start my own buisness lol


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Do u guys feed them to your reps? Think they are hide beetle larvae - nasty wee things that taxidermists use to clean flesh off of bones.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

They are Dermestid beetle larvae, fine to feed to reps.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Im pretty sure they wont eat bran but eat a more _ghoulish_ diet of dead critters, yep they are hide beetles Hide Beetle they are just put in with the crix to eat the dead ones and keep the smell down a tad . I wouldnt think there would be any commercial value for these but theres always someone willing to buy something...


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep they are ok - they eat dead insects so are quite useful I should think - I don't think they're particularly tasty though harmless enough  Whats this funny insect in with my crickets ?


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Heres one


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Blueladybird said:


> Do u guys feed them to your reps? Think they are hide beetle larvae - nasty wee things that taxidermists use to clean flesh off of bones.


Correct and i wouldnt recomend feeding them to the reps doubt they would hold any nutrution tbh


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

my beardies love them and at least they dont get wasted


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

wht not market them to rival sea monkeys? at least they crawl about a bit! might make yourself a fortune, but probably not.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm glad no one has said they eat their way put of reptiles stomachs yet. Gah, some of the rumours that fly about here are hilarious.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

GRB said:


> I'm glad no one has said they eat their way put of reptiles stomachs yet. Gah, some of the rumours that fly about here are hilarious.


Actually it's quite possible this could happen - there are many species of larve that are known to do this - I saw some pretty nasty pics of this when i was doing my VN training - mainly baby birds and reps - i wouldn't trust Hide beetle larve due to their nasty eating habits.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

They have however been known to bore into wood to pupate, just a thought if you have wooden vivs


----------

